# Looking for new fly vise



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone have any recommendations for a new vise? I've been using the beginner one that came with my kit for years now and I would like to upgrade to a rotary. I know they can get very expensive and would like to keep it under $125. Thoughts?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

The only vise i have used other than the clamp on I started with is a Renzetti Travaler. Pretty big difference compared to my other one.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 on the renzetti.. I have one and have 0 complaints


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

Runfish said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a new vise? I've been using the beginner one that came with my kit for years now and I would like to upgrade to a rotary. I know they can get very expensive and would like to keep it under $125. Thoughts?


I used the Atlas Vise for a year until I bought a Dyna-King Ultimate Indexer a couple weeks ago. It is a good vise for the price generally around $150.00. Holds large and small hooks, I've only tied down to #20 so far. http://flyfishingvises.com.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Renzetti's are nice, but for around $100, you can get a Danvise. I've had mine for several years and have been very happy with it. 

http://www.jsflyfishing.com/danvise


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Should be able to find a regal in that price range. I've been using one for years, now have two of them. They hold 2-20s.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Little more than you want to spend, but the Peak Rotary gets very good reviews. I just bought one and am very satisfied.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Tie on a lot vises but my favorite have been Renzetti and HMH. Both are great vises plus Anvil and Peaks are good.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm an HMH Spartan user, but that's above your budget by a little. I paid $200 for mine, but that was 5ish years ago so they may be more now. In your budget, the Danvise would probably be a good upgrade for you. I tied on one for several years. It's a decent vise, you just need to be careful with the jaws. They are a softer material, maybe aluminum? If you try to clamp a hook too tight, especially if it's near the tips of the jaws, you can damage the jaws. That's what ultimately led me to the HMH, I went through two sets of jaws on the Danvise. The HMH has stainless steel jaws and is built to last a lifetime, which I think mine will certainly do. I have no intentions of changing or buying anything else.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm really leaning towards a renzetti now, it's a little over my budget but it seems like it's built to last.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If you patience enough always check bargain cave at a nearby cabelas. Seen a Masters last year for 350


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Runfish, Here's some reading material for you. Hope it's not to late.
http://www.flyfishohio.com/Vise Review 1/Fly_Tying_Vise_Shoot-Out.htm


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been using a Wolff industries Atlas. It was a great upgrade from my beginner vise, and within price range. Nice to have the rotary feature.
http://www.southwestcustomrods.com/products/fly-tying-related/wolff-indiana-vises


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Peak! Simple, bulletproof, us made. I love mine.

Really, all of the vises mentioned here are nice.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

I been tying on a Griffin Odyssey for close to 20 yrs . there around 100.00 new . This one has been rock solid the entire time . I've looked at several vises last few yr.'s . namely the HMH , put as long as mine keeps truckin away I'm good. The griffin vises can be seen on line . I myself can recommend them ,they are not the most fancy but they are solid ,rotary and if you need to you can rebuild the majority of it at your local hardware store . Are their better out there ...??depends if fancier is better , but for the money there very hard to beat. mine will hold a 22 with ease on up to a 2 or better check out griffin vises ....after that I would go with the HMH.....and that's what I would buy if I could wear this thing out. last few yrs Ive up graded all my rods and most of my reels ......boots, waders.....but I'm still on the same vise.....I would have trouble spending more for a vise just because it looks cool . Rotary is a nice feature , but I only tend to use it for positioning and inspection and such . All the vises listed are fine tools ...but I cant speak on them , this thing just wont die . A buddy of mine use renzetti . he likes it and has had it for many yrs as well . The griffin is like a glock ugly as hell but does what it does very well and very dependable .


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Started with a starter vise as a kid, bought a Renzetti Traveller about 6 yrs ago, and just recently converted to a Regal Stainless steel. I know the Regal SS may be out of the price range, but they have c clamp versions that are close. Absolutely love the Regal! No jaw adjustments, tied sizes 6-20 with no hook slip, solid pedestal base, and made in the the USA!


----------

